# Best Homemade Tools >  Homemade vertical bandsaw.

## tonyfoale

Home made bandsaws are not new but it seems that the majority are built mainly for cutting wood and many are actually made of wood. Although I occasionally need to bandsaw wood my prime requirement is cutting metal, aluminium and some steel. The main difference between the two types is the optimum blade speed. Around 1000 m/min or more for wood and less than a tenth of that for metal. A wood only saw can easily achieve the required speed with a single reduction from the motor, but for a metal cutting saw a compound reduction system is usually more practical. Motor power is another consideration. Wood is easier to cut than metal but the high speeds demand lots of power.

Here I describe the ideas behind various features in my build with the hope that it might be some inspiration. No claim is made that this an optimum design because it was largely determined by what I had laying around. 

A little while back I made a post describing how I modified a pair of moped wheels for use on a bandsaw.
http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/m...bandsaw+wheels

  Click thumbnail for full size

The saw is now complete except for a couple of minor details. For example I have hard bolted the motor in place because I want to see if it is man enough before I make a pivotted mounting for quick speed changes. I also need to add an on/off switch, which I had completely forgotten until I wanted to start it for the first time.

I have put build details into a PDF file and for completeness of that document I have also included the original wheels only post.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pveht1tyu8...ndsaw.pdf?dl=0

I have just uploaded the first of what will be about 4 or 5 parts showing more details of the build. Here is the YouTube link

----------

Beserkleyboy (Jun 11, 2020),

Canobi (Mar 2, 2018),

chy_farm (Apr 8, 2018),

JDrouin (Apr 29, 2020),

JohnMTO (Nov 24, 2019),

Jon (Mar 3, 2018),

LMMasterMariner (Mar 4, 2018),

olderdan (Mar 3, 2018),

Paul Jones (Mar 2, 2018),

rlm98253 (Mar 3, 2018),

rossbotics (Mar 4, 2018),

Seedtick (Mar 3, 2018),

sossol (Mar 4, 2018),

sostahoe (Mar 9, 2018),

toma (Mar 4, 2018),

Tule (Mar 18, 2018),

Tuomas (Mar 9, 2018)

----------


## Canobi

Awesome build, great job

----------

Paul Jones (Mar 2, 2018),

tonyfoale (Mar 3, 2018)

----------


## olderdan

Well that was worth waiting for, thanks for taking the time to provide such a comprehensive build log and sharing it with us. I have downloaded your PDF and maybe I now have a use for that old Villiers gearbox. BTW I love that sign on your workshop doors.
Regards
Alan

----------

Mrmojo112 (Apr 9, 2021),

tonyfoale (Mar 3, 2018)

----------


## tonyfoale

> Well that was worth waiting for, thanks for taking the time to provide such a comprehensive build log and sharing it with us. I have downloaded your PDF and maybe I now have a use for that old Villiers gearbox.



Another gearbox possibility is from an electric cement mixer. I have one in the garden and yesterday when I was walking past it, I remembered the gearbox so I had a look under the covers and it looked like it would be suitable for a metal cutting bandsaw.




> BTW I love that sign on your workshop doors.



It is enforced with vigor.

----------

Captainleeward (Mar 3, 2018),

olderdan (Mar 3, 2018)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks tonyfoale! We've added your Vertical Bandsaw to our Metalworking category,
as well as to your builder page: tonyfoale's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Vertical Bandsaw
 by tonyfoale

tags:
bandsaw

----------

tonyfoale (Mar 3, 2018)

----------


## Captainleeward

Well Tony, WOW what a beastly machine ready for anything I see. good build Cap.



PSST,,,,,,, keep your arms and hands away from that blade.

----------


## tonyfoale

> Well Tony, WOW what a beastly machine ready for anything I see. good build Cap.
> 
> PSST,,,,,,, keep your arms and hands away from that blade.



I put a blade guard on the non-cutting side, beyond that it will be down to me.

----------


## tonyfoale

I neglected to include a photo showing the table in the tilted position so here it is. This also shows the on/off switch fitted on the LHS.

 Click for full size.

----------


## tonyfoale

The blades arrived today which let me finish off a few things.

I adjusted the blade tension and tracking of the blade. It runs very true with no sign of blade drift. When I was happy with that I fitted and aligned the guides.

  Click thumbnails for full size.
Top guides fitted and aligned.


Under table view showing table pivot and lower guides.

The blade tension is applied through a spring (nothing unusual in that). This is done for two reasons, firstly it allows some compliance to reduce machine loading in the event that a cutting remnant gets caught between the blade and wheel, secondly it allows an easy way to determine the blade tension by measuring its length.


Showing the compression spring used for tensioning and cushioning.

The springs on many bandsaws sag over time and the tension reading becomes in accurate, in many cases it even starts off inaccurate off the showroom floor.
I am using a high quality racing valve spring and is unlikely to sag significantly in bandsaw duty. I used my valve spring measuring device to calibrate the spring accurately, so now I only have to measure the length of the spring installed on the saw to determine the blade tension. In fact I'll make a simple length gauge with 3 or 4 different tension values on it.


Spring calibration. To the left and near the top of the dial gauge is a load cell which is connected to a force readout (not in pic), the dial gauge shows the spring compression. The assembly is mounted in my press to apply increasing load in stages.

Now that it is up and running I am pleased to report that test cuts of various samples indicate that the saw works as per my expectations. BTW I have fitted a bimetal M42 10/14 tpi staggered blade at the moment which is a good general purpose blade. It will cut steel, aluminium and also works on wood if required but that is not a prime need.

----------

chy_farm (Apr 8, 2018),

olderdan (Mar 9, 2018),

Seedtick (Mar 8, 2018),

Tule (Mar 18, 2018)

----------


## tonyfoale

I forgot to mention the table height that I used. I checked the specs of several 16" bandsaws on the net and they seemed to be around 900 to 950 mm. I am not tall by any means at 1.74 m but those numbers seemed a little low and I went for 1 m. It feels ideal, I also have my work benches higher than many because it seems much easier on my ancient back

I have got around to preparing the first of what will be about 4 or 5 parts of a video showing more details of the build. Here is the YouTube link

----------

chy_farm (Apr 8, 2018),

davidschutt (Sep 21, 2020),

olderdan (Mar 9, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Congratulations tonyfoale - your Vertical Bandsaw is the Homemade Tool of the Week!

Very large week around here, with multiple high-end builds. Tough week to win, especially with a more common tool like a bandsaw. What really made this build stand out was the 41-page PDF, plus the video, plus the related Bandsaw wheels build.

Some nice entries this week:

Press Brake by Savage11
Large Radius Cutting Method by thehomeengineer
Dishing Stump by Savage11
Tapping Head Catch Bar by Canobi
Chamfering Fixture by petertha
Twin Chuck Keys by petertha
Thin V Blocks by thehomeengineer
Pressure Turning Method by thehomeengineer
Smithing Hammer by GibbyG
Ball Mill by Turboconqueringmegaeagle
Swarf Rake by thehomeengineer
Collet Wrench by Canobi
Canvas Stretching Pliers by Downeast Thunder
Mini Mill Drive Conversion editor@glue-it.com
Suspension Fork Socket by Pete Fowler
Ring Roller Shaft by thehomeengineer
Machine Oiler Modification by Paul Jones
Press Tool by thehomeengineer
MT1 Tool Extractor by jjr2001
Milling Vise Accessories by jjr2001
File Handles by Turboconqueringmegaeagle


Builders to watch include thehomeengineer, who has passed 50 builds on our Top Builders List, as well as jjr2001, who is steadily working up to the top of the list, and new member Savage11, who posted some fan-favorite metalworking tools.

tonyfoale - we've added your tool entry to our All Homemade Tool of the Week winners post. And, you'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.


This is your 7th Homemade Tool of the Week win! Here are all of your winning tools:















Horizontal Milling Machine
 by tonyfoale

tags:
mill 















Drum Brake Grinder
 by tonyfoale

tags:
grinder, brake drums 















Shock Absorber Dynamometer
 by tonyfoale

tags:
suspension, measurement 















Valve Holding Collet
 by tonyfoale

tags:
valve, holder, collet 















Laser Aligner
 by tonyfoale

tags:
alignment, laser 















Double Edge Fly Cutter
 by tonyfoale

tags:
flange, fly cutter 















Vertical Bandsaw
 by tonyfoale

tags:
bandsaw

----------

olderdan (Mar 16, 2018),

Wmrra13 (Mar 18, 2018)

----------


## tonyfoale

I added a couple of finishing touches to the bandsaw.

 Click thumbnails for full size.
Putting empty space to good use with a storage box for spare blades and other saw related bits and pieces. 


Top wheel cover, a safety feature. Made from the top off a disused washing machine.

There are a few more things to add when I get the time and inclination. Some wheel and blade brushes to keep the sawdust from embedding into the wheel tyres, a cover over the motor to keep the sawdust out and I might 3D print a little box under the table to attach a shopvac hose to.
The saw has been used a fair bit since I got it working and it is one of those tools that fit into the category of "Why didn't I make this years ago?"

----------

Jon (Mar 15, 2018),

olderdan (Mar 16, 2018),

Paul Jones (Mar 15, 2018),

volodar (Mar 16, 2018),

Wmrra13 (Mar 18, 2018)

----------


## Tuomas

Awesome build. And great post. This thread explains all questions that i was intented to ask when i looked the first picture.

Thank you very much. 

I don't need to build whole bandsaw, but this thread tells me how to make mine better.

----------

tonyfoale (Mar 16, 2018)

----------


## tonyfoale

> Awesome build. And great post. This thread explains all questions that i was intented to ask when i looked the first picture.
> 
> Thank you very much. 
> 
> I don't need to build whole bandsaw, but this thread tells me how to make mine better.



Glad that you found it useful Tuomas. I am just finishing off part 2 of the video series, I think you'll find that interesting. I'll post a link here when the video has been up loaded to YouTube.

----------

Tuomas (Mar 16, 2018)

----------


## Tuomas

> Glad that you found it useful Tuomas. I am just finishing off part 2 of the video series, I think you'll find that interesting. I'll post a link here when the video has been up loaded to YouTube.



Yep. Im sure i will like it too. 

Btw. I looked those links at your signature. ( took this long to see them)

I noticed that i have read your book some time ago. That's cool.  :Smile:

----------


## tonyfoale

> I noticed that i have read your book some time ago. That's cool.



it's a small world. Was that the 1984 edition or the 2002/2006 version?

----------


## tonyfoale

I have finished off Part 2. of the video series, it can be found here;





All the videos can be found in this playlist
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...e_polymer=true

----------

davidschutt (Sep 21, 2020),

JRock (Mar 18, 2018),

mwmkravchenko (Mar 17, 2018),

olderdan (Mar 17, 2018),

Tule (Mar 18, 2018)

----------


## tonyfoale

I have just uploaded part 3 of the video series. Here it is;




All the videos can be found in this playlist
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...e_polymer=true

----------

Jon (Mar 23, 2018),

Seedtick (Mar 25, 2018)

----------


## tonyfoale

Video Part 4 describing the table construstion and tilting method has now been finished, 




All four videos can be found here
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...e_polymer=true

----------

olderdan (Apr 7, 2018)

----------


## olderdan

Well deserved award Tony, I love the thinking behind the tilt table geometry, not only simplified but more rigid and the finished machine looks great.

----------

tonyfoale (Apr 7, 2018)

----------


## tonyfoale

The final video showing final assembly is now ready to view;




All five videos can be found here
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...e_polymer=true

----------

chy_farm (Apr 8, 2018),

Jon (Apr 7, 2018),

PJs (Apr 10, 2018),

Seedtick (Apr 7, 2018)

----------


## chy_farm

Wonderful job Tony, informative and impressive!! 
Thank you for sharing this!!
Chy

----------

Paul Jones (Apr 8, 2018),

PJs (Apr 10, 2018),

tonyfoale (Apr 8, 2018)

----------


## mlochala

tonyfoale, great job! I love it!

I was curious about that little gearbox you used. Where did you find that? It sort of looks like a washing machine gearbox.

----------


## tonyfoale

> tonyfoale, great job! I love it!
> 
> I was curious about that little gearbox you used. Where did you find that? It sort of looks like a washing machine gearbox.



It is a gearbox from a Segway.
here is the other Shock dyno (or Shock absorber dynamometer)

----------

